# Growing up in a petting zoo!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Little Amélie is six months old today! As a special treat I put grain in her Exersaucer and let our newest (and most gentle) goat, Jessica Albaah, come visit. What a happy baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg that's the best! happy baby and happy goat!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe how precious!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

aww. so cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh the expression on Amelie's face is just priceless, I can almost hear her laugh!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

That is so cute and sweet


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Both kids are adorable!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute:$


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Cute:$


That was supposed to be


----------

